# Best Place To Buy Electric Motors



## N_Jay (Nov 10, 2016)

I might need a 5HP compressor motor.
Wondering if there is a better source than Surplus Center?


----------



## Elmo (Nov 10, 2016)

That's my choice. I have bought a few from them, no problems.
  Elmo


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 10, 2016)

Surplus centers are good!  Harbor Freight is OK but you want to get their "farm motors".  They have better bearings, the windings are completely dipped making them last MUCH longer and 
they have great startup torque.  If I went new, this is what I'd get.  If used, surplus or from a friend.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 10, 2016)

ex_isp said:


> Surplus centers are good!  Harbor Freight is OK but you want to get their "farm motors".  They have better bearings, the windings are completely dipped making them last MUCH longer and
> they have great startup torque.  If I went new, this is what I'd get.  If used, surplus or from a friend.




I bought mine from Surplus Center.  Watch what you are buying, they have some ''5hp special'' compressor motors that are closer to 3 hp.  Look at the amps, a 5 hp motor draws about 23 amps on 240V.  I bought another NOS 5HP, 3 phase for my other compressor off of Craigslist for $125.

The largest motor that Harbor Freight lists now is 3HP, and I have not been happy with the HF electric motors.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Watch what you are buying, they have some ''5hp special'' compressor motors that are closer to 3 hp.  Look at the amps, a 5 hp motor draws about 23 amps on 240V.


about 15 yrs ago i ran across a bunch of 240v single phase 56YZ frame air compressors that were "special 5Hp" manufactured by GE
so special that they were soon replaced by  5hp ,3 phase, 184t retrofits

ebay may be a source of reasonable motors


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 11, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I bought mine from Surplus Center.  Watch what you are buying, they have some ''5hp special'' compressor motors that are closer to 3 hp.  Look at the amps, a 5 hp motor draws about 23 amps on 240V.  I bought another NOS 5HP, 3 phase for my other compressor off of Craigslist for $125.
> 
> The largest motor that Harbor Freight lists now is 3HP, and I have not been happy with the HF electric motors.



Jim, was the standard or the farm motor you had problems with?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 12, 2016)

I think it was a farm duty.  We tried two of them on Alloy's lathe and took both of them back.  3 HP, 1725 RPM as I recall.  Both motors were very noisy, and overheated when running unloaded.

They don't seem to sell them any longer.  In fact their motor selection is much smaller than it used to be.


----------



## ex_isp (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for that info Jim!  I'd had good luck with their farm duty versions in the past.  If they've gone downhill, I'll avoid them in the future!


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 12, 2016)

Check out Automation Direct.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 13, 2016)

I've bought a couple of motors here and have been happy with them.  Name brands and knowledgeable sales people and free shipping.

http://williamsonneelectric.com/ac.aspx


----------



## Plas62 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've bought motors and drives online at Electric Motor Wholesale with success.


----------



## Keith Foor (Nov 14, 2016)

Used motors I would look on Craiglist.  You can see them and typically hear them run turn the shaft and feel for clunkyness that would indicate bad bearings.  It saves you on shipping as well.  If you want new, TSC has motors that are pretty good.  From there  if your pockets are deep go to MSC or Grainger.  They will have anything that is possibly available or can have it in a days time.  Those of course are new and that comes at a cost.  But there is no question of quality with MSC or Grainger.  It will be top quality stuff.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 15, 2016)

Steelyards sometimes have a pile of motors that with luck you can pick a good one out of, and often they will let you test it- bring a cord with alligator clips and a meter.
Mark S.
Also they sometimes turn up in the oddest places, like Goodwill and Salvation Army.


----------



## GLCarlson (Nov 15, 2016)

Surplus Center tends to sell new motors at pretty much new prices. There's an occasional good deal on take-offs (for example, there's a 750 rpm 1 horse gearhead right now that's ideal for a metal cutting bandsaw- at a shipped price of about 65 bucks).

Check out Ebay listings. I found a seller in Cincinnati ( hodgepdg527) who had a good deal on a standard brand 5 HP (actual 5 hp- 24 amps at 220) for about 200 bucks.


----------

